# problem z emerge x11-libs/libxcb-1.14

## swarliwyth

Wyrzuca mi błąd: ERROR: x11-libs/libxcb-1.14::gentoo failed (configure phase) komunikatem:

Package 'xcb-proto', required by 'virtual:world', not found

(ale ja mam ten pakiet zainstalowany)

z loga mam: conftest.c:11:10: fatal error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

plik loga: https://pastebin.com/7jMcuarL

Dziękuje z góry

----------

